# CSBW So Loud I Had To Take It Out Of Cage!



## AidansMom25 (Oct 24, 2012)

I am so sorry to post so late but I need advice on how to quiten zoeys wheel omg! I got up to fix my son a bottle and zoey is making a HUGE racket on her CSBW I mean she sounds like shes tearing her cage wall out! I feel extremley bad but my fiance has to get up in 2 hours to go to work and the noise her wheel is making is making him a bit annoyed to say the least so i had no choice but to take it out..  I dont know if I have gotten the bearings wet or have gotten a bad wheel/bearing but somethings got to give! Heres the run down all how I clean the wheel every morn I spray equal parts of vinegar and water from a spray bottle around the wheel while its sitting upright on the pvc stand in the btub..I let it set wipe it out and dry it with paper towels Im pretty careful about never spraying directly at the bearing but it could b possible that some may have hit it causing the noise..I have read about globbing vseline on the bearing melting with blowdryer now do you mean the little silver thing in the middle of the inside or do you mean the outside part where the bolts and nuts go? Im confused. I would appreciate any help as I dont want to restrict her from her wheel any longer


----------



## alsohere (Dec 26, 2011)

I have a wheel from Larry, and I wrote a post about my love of Larry for this wheel. I am not as careful as you are about the bearing. I dump a cup of water in the wheel as I hold it on its edge; then I scrub the wheel with a brush. The water gets to the bearing on a semi-regular basis, but it hasn't created a problem.

The instructions are explicit about what to do in this case. Read the instructions and then make a decision about how to complete them. You possess all the tools necessary to think critically about how to take a glob of Vaseline and melt it with a hair dryer into a bearing. 

If your wheel is still a racket, check to make sure the wheel isn't bouncing off the sides of the hedgies pen. This is sometimes the case. If you still cannot figure out how to stop it, then either buy some earplugs or buy a whitenoise machine or app and run it by your bed. 

Your hedgie doesn't have the capability to go outside for a run or be a natural hedgie, and if you take her only method of receiving recreation away then you are treating your hedgehog worse than convicts in prison, who are guaranteed recreation daily.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Reading over the FAQ page will help with most issues, if not you can always contact me for help at any time [email protected]  
The bearings are in the middle of the rollerblade wheel and look like this http://www.vxb.com/page/bearings/PROD/kit8033
I'm like Alsohere and get my bearings a little wet(not overly soaked) everyday and I have only applied lube once or twice in three years, most likely it's a nut has come loose or the wheel is banging off the cage somehow.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Larry is always available for questions if you email him. They aren't loud wheels at all. With every wash, I throw some oil on it, but I don't think that's necessary.


----------



## AidansMom25 (Oct 24, 2012)

@- Alsohere I don't appreciate your snide comment about my taking my hedgehogs wheel out for one night! Let me ask you a question how would you like it if your significant other had to get up at 600 in the morning for work all the while trying to sleep with a very loud wheel and to add to that your one year old son waking up crying because of the noise? I treat my hedgie just like she's part of the family and I have never mistreated her by taking her wheel out for long periods of time I did what I had to do at the time and yes I felt bad so I got up stumbled to the computer in search of an answer and about the Vaseline comment I didn't mean that I wasn't capable of putting a frigging glob of petroleum jelly on a hedgehog wheel I just simply asked WHICH side did I put it on not that I needed youtube directions so thanks for trying to make me look like an idiot..

@- Larry T Hi Larry thanks for your advice like I said I was a but in coherent this morning around 4 am and my brain wasn't functioning correctly.. I did put some pj on the bearing melted spun the wheel so we will see if it helped. I checked to see if it was bumping off her cage and it wasn't so that's not the problem but a small area of her cage floor is exposed where the liner is supposed to be,this I didn't see last night in a pitch dark room.. so maybe that was the problem who knows lol but thanks for trying to help I love the wheel I was just venting about the noise. It wasn't meant to bash you or your craftsmanship,because you are have the best wheels I've seen on the net so that's why I went with your wheel. 

P.S. Sorry everyone for being mean if my post come off that way but I'm not going to be attacked and not defend myself when all I was doing is asking for help..


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Sometimes mine will do that when my hedgie moves the wheel too close to the side of the cage or when she's been under the litter tray and the tray rubs the wheel when she runs. Last night the wheel was scrapping the top of the cage from her vigorous running. She bounced it over about 2 inches!

And no question is a dumb question - we all get brain farts - especially in the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi. You're doing everything right by the way you're washing it. I do the exact same thing and I'm anal about not getting those ball bearings wet, but it does happen. Even so, mine's not loud, so I doubt that's why yours is being noisy. Has to be a loose bearing or something as such. The wheel to me is as scarey as electronics, as I know nothing about fixing things and leave it to the boyfriend. Your not stupid because of this and if I were in your boat, I take it out too and start tightening/loosening and playing around with it to get it silent before putting it back and disturbing the household. Larry is great in helping with these thing's so I know you'll get it worked out. When you do, could you let us know how you fixed it for future reference. You've got you hedgy the best wheel going.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Alsohere, please be careful about the tone you use in your replies. There is no reason to make someone feel bad about coming to the forum with a question. 

To the OP: it's mostly been addressed, but I wanted to add that with our wheels (not Larry's wheels, but also bucket wheels of the same basic design) the most noise comes from when they're loose, which is just a case of tightening things up, or when they're too close to the wall of the cage. The wheel itself can be silent but make a huge racket if it's touching the wall when the hedgehog runs.


----------



## alsohere (Dec 26, 2011)

Many, many hedgies are mistreated because people buy them because they're cute. Then they run in their wheels, and the owners take the wheel out. 

My post contained information on how to remedy the problem. I use earplugs and a white noise machine, so I offered that as a suggestion.

All the information in my post is true and correct. If someone has misread what I have wrote that isn't my fault. If someone feels bad because an individual posted the truth then that isn't my fault. 

I did not try and make the OP look an idiot. My post was intended to answer the OP's question; however, the OP believed true statement made her "look like an idiot." 

A few individuals have posted my "tone" was too harsh. I believe it is cruel to take a hedgie's wheel away from her because she is running. To me this is punishing a creature because it is doing what it naturally does. 

My tone is justifiable, and I stand behind it. I do not appreciate being attacked for my comments when my comments are justified by the information provided. I do not appreciate being told to watch my tone, when my tone is justified. I do not appreciate trying to help and being told my comments are "snide." 

If you do not like when someone taking a hedgies wheel away is mean, then you shouldn't take the hedgies wheel away.


----------



## tigereyes319 (Nov 10, 2012)

She took it away for ONE night and came online to find a remedy for the issue she was having. There is a child in the house so wearing earplugs would and could be dangerous. 

AidansMom25 Dont let it get you down with what was said to you. You are doing what you need to do to provide Zoey with a great home as well as take care of your family and at 0dot thirty in the morning things will be missed esp when you are sleepy. I guess all breeders and the ones who have accidental liters are cruel also since we take out the wheel. It was one night so you are not a mean mommy. One night will not kill them. My Shadow had her wheel a week then lost it for 4. I don't even know how long she had been without one since the people I got her from didn't have one in with her and had no info to give me.


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't have a CSW but my bucket wheel only gets loud when one of the nuts is loose, and I get it wet every time that I wash it. I had to take Fitz's out one night because it woke me up at 4am. I fixed the what I thought was the problem and 20 minutes later it was just as loud again. I took it out and the next morning when I was clear headed and not in a 4am fog I was able to look more closely and fix the real problem of the nuts not being tight enough.

Alsohere: insulting someone's intelligence (as snarky as it may be) has nothing to do with protecting a hedgehog. And if multiple people have mentioned something about your tone maybe you should consider that it clearly isn't an isolated incident and result of the OP misreading. Also yes, in fact, you are responsible for the content, tone and the reception of what you post on this forum and anywhere else on the internet. If you want someone to understand what you meant and not call you out on a harsh tone it would be best to provide your answers in a manner that would create the opposite connotation, no?


----------



## alsohere (Dec 26, 2011)

I stand by my statements. I have received supportive comments too. Just because people want to read something meant as encouraging as not being encouraging. I did not violate any forum rules. My language is clear breathe all the vitriolic rhetoric and negative interpretation you want to in to it.

This is a single incident, because this is the only post anyone has had a problem with. My comments did not insult anyone's intelligence. Not a single value statement is in the entirety of my post and it is completely factual thus I stand by it, because I did nothing wrong. Under the law the only protection one has against slander or libel is the truth. Because no subjective value judgements occur in my post and all statements are factual why wouldn't I accept all responsibility for my words. My words were well chosen. I do not recall saying I don't take responsibility for my words. I claim them. They're mine.

Accept yours now harassing statements are not justifiable in any circumstance.


----------



## tigereyes319 (Nov 10, 2012)

I think this is the part everyone is having an issue with honestly since the op had asked an innocent question on where exactly to place the vaseline. How hard would it have been to answer her question instead of ranting that the directions are explicit? Take into consideration the time of the morning and how coherent you are at that time. I know I am not thinking clearly at that time. Also this is her first hedgehog and expierence with a noisey wheel cut her some slack. We all make mistakes that is why we come onto this forum for information!! I know thats why I am here. Ever think of how much noise a blow dryer would make compared to the wheel? The hedgie was only without for a few hours not long enough to kill them. But you made it out to be a federal crime. AidensMommie felt bad enough in doing that to Zoey for the little bit of time. You can stand by your words thats fine but try to be a little more forgiving to someone who is new to this world of hedgies. Not all of us are mechanically inclined either.

The instructions are explicit about what to do in this case. Read the instructions and then make a decision about how to complete them. You possess all the tools necessary to think critically about how to take a glob of Vaseline and melt it with a hair dryer into a bearing.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This thread has gone off topic and the original question has been answered. I'm sure Larry will make sure she can fix whateve is making the wheel noisy. I'm going to close this thread now before it becomes more of an argument than a productive post.


----------

